# Happy Friday 13th!



## Andy (Nov 13, 2009)

mg:urr:
YouTube - Friday The 13th (1980) - Original Trailer (HQ)

"Your all doomed, doomed I tell ya!"  The Trailor could almost be on Sesame Street with The Count. "One! One dead teenager ah ah ah" Two! Two dead teenagers ah ah ah!..."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 13, 2009)

> Friday The 13th (1980) - Original Trailer (HQ)



See, that's why I won't live in trailers...


----------



## Andy (Nov 13, 2009)

I stick with mobile trailors...just in case.


----------



## Xelebes (Nov 13, 2009)

STP said:


> The Trailor could almost be on Sesame Street with The Count. "One! One dead teenager ah ah ah" Two! Two dead teenagers ah ah ah!..."



I will never look at the trailer with the same eyes ever again.


----------



## Andy (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry about that lol I have a wonky sense of humour.


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 13, 2009)

you have a wonderful sense of humour, STP.


----------

